# Beretta .380 clones?



## gdhow62 (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone own the Beretta 84 clones? I am referring to the Zenith Tisas Fatih or ATI mc .380. Opinions about quality/function and such? Also, will the Beretta 84 magazines fit the Taurus PT-58?

Don


----------



## Wombat (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, I have a Zenith Tisas Fatih 380. I have about 400 rounds through it. It is a 95% clone of a Beretta 84 FS. Mine is extremely accurate, once you get used to that whacky Beretta 84 "one on one" set of sights the Fatih also uses. I have had only had a couple of FTEs but that was with steel case ammo. No FTEs or FTFs with brass. The trigger feels not much different to the 84 BB that I also have: long DA pull with a definite stop before release, then short light fingered release on SA. The spring on the Fatih IMO is about 2x the strength on the 84 BB. My 84 BB mags fit the Fatih 380. It's a quick shooter in SA mode. It's a nice pistol. My experience with it has been good. I hope this helps.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wombat said:


> Yes, I have a Zenith Tisas Fatih 380. I have about 400 rounds through it. It is a 95% clone of a Beretta 84 FS. Mine is extremely accurate, once you get used to that whacky Beretta 84 "one on one" set of sights the Fatih also uses. I have had only had a couple of FTEs but that was with steel case ammo. No FTEs or FTFs with brass. The trigger feels not much different to the 84 BB that I also have: long DA pull with a definite stop before release, then short light fingered release on SA. The spring on the Fatih IMO is about 2x the strength on the 84 BB. My 84 BB mags fit the Fatih 380. It's a quick shooter in SA mode. It's a nice pistol. My experience with it has been good. I hope this helps.


I have never heard of that brand.


----------



## mannyc45 (10 mo ago)

just bought the Tisas Fatih 380 looking for extra mags for the pistol. unfortunately for me, the Berretta 84 FS mag does not fit into the pistol any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------

